# Snow Puppies in Virginia!



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

WOW! We really were given an early Christmas Present this morning. We awoke to a foot of snow (which is A LOT for Virginia)! My puppies are in heaven playing in it non-stop. What fun we are having! Merry Christmas to All!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

what a blast for the pups! I want snow too! now I am jealous...LOL


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

OOh we're in for that tomorrow as I hear...... sorry I am NOT looking forward to it as the dogs are (and apparently yours love it too!!!)


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

GREAT PICS!
They are beautiful!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks like a BLAST!!! I am jealous of you all!


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Great pics! Looks like they are having the time of their life!


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

LOVE it, they look sooo happy haha. nothing like the snow to bring out the kid in all of us, lol


----------

